# what is the best grinding jig



## druster (30 Oct 2007)

I am looking at the wood cut tru grind the sorby universal system, the veritas tool rest & grinding jig and the wolverine.
obviously cost is a factor, but ease of use anr repetability is more valid, other alternative is make my own but time is definitely a factor.
many thanks in advance for any comments,
Dru


----------



## colin macdiarmid (30 Oct 2007)

I Have the wolverine system and find it good to work with been using it for about six months now,


----------



## TEP (30 Oct 2007)

Hi *Dru*. Make one, unless you have the odd £75 - £130 kicking around. There are numerous designs around, http://www.aroundthewoods.com/sharp.shtml My jig is a *very* rough copy of this one, very much like the Oneway Wolverine system, without the movable tool holder. There is no point if having the adjustable jigs that are for sale. It is far easier using fixed tool holders for repeatability, IMHO.

I used steel and wood, but wood by its self is more than good enough.


----------



## beejay (30 Oct 2007)

Ive tried a few so far including a home made one, axminster, trucut which is good, and finally wolverine which I should have got at the start.
Its easy to set up and the repeatability is reassuring and all but guaranteed if used properly.
You may hear from others telling you to hand grind etc,,, take my advice, dont bother. Get the Wolverine and youll need no other in my opinion.
Rutlands do a close copy and it's cheaper but Ive no idea if it's as good as the Wolverine.
I also have the Tormek system but I would not recommend it for woodturning tools especially gouges.
regards, beejay

PS Trucut system for sale soon.


----------



## TEP (30 Oct 2007)

Further to my last, and one very valid point which very few people mention, a jig does *NOT* sharpen your tools, it only allows you to acquire a consistent bevel easily. The actual shape and edge still requires a lot of practice before you can always get the final result you want. As with most of this woodturning lark there is a learning curve to use the tools, and some one with a bit of experience makes it look so easy.


----------



## druster (30 Oct 2007)

i am going on a course next wekk with melvyn firmager and part of the course includes grinding and i think he uses the mcdonnell system but that seems to be not available at the moment, with regards to making one of my own, I think my time would be better spent learning to grind and turn rather than messing around with metalwork and mdf!


----------



## La Truciolara (30 Oct 2007)

I do use the wolverine too. So easy to use and so efficient.
I've tired other at friend's but , to my mind, none are that easy in particular for the nsail thumb hooning.


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2007)

Dru, unless you have surplus money and all the tools you want then I personally think an hour making a simple jig or rest is more beneficial than the expenditure.

And echoing Tams comments, means you can have several preset to individual tools so that repeatability is automatic. the two on my web site are fairly simple to make, those and a simple adjustable rest to the Keith Rowley design covers most needs.


----------



## boysie39 (30 Oct 2007)

:roll TEP, CJH I have read up on your plans for sharpining jig and as I'm only starting I've decided to give it a go.I think it would be better for me . If I cant make a go of the turning I wont have added expence.
That is not to say that I wont be able to turn, but I believe that it should be possible to make whats needed to carry out the proccess. The plans look pretty straight forward enough thanks to you both for making them available to us. I am waiting for a chuck from Rutlands which should arrive tomorrow ,as will the Keith Rowley book and 3 DVD's.
The set of tools I have are a cheap set TG as I have been experimenting with my sharpening techneic, as Chas. pointed out to me a few days ago they'll do to learn on. MY DONT THEY GET SHORT VERY QUICK, so next on the list a good set of chisels [for when these run out] and a decent grinder.
I've rigged up the dust extractor from my saws it's a Record5000 and it nearly sucked up me poor little lathe, so all in all I looking forward to the next few days. My freind who works for the roads section with the CO,CO, and is called out if there are any trees blown down ,has promised to supply me with wood, So with nobody getting hurt I'll be hopeing for strong winds in the next few months :lol: 
Will keep you posted on progress Regds. Boysie


----------



## TEP (30 Oct 2007)

Just another tip *Boysie*, for when you buy your grinder. You don't need a good grinder, but you DO need good wheels. The grey ones that come with these grinders are OK once you have perfected your technique on sharpening, and you don't keep the tool on the wheel too long. When starting out you tend to grind overly long and burn the tool, so you are better using cooler wheels, ie - white or ruby grit.

So way up the cost of a grinder plus new wheels, against a grinder fitted with the cooler wheels to start. Then buy the cheapest 8)


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2007)

I second Tams advice re. grinder, it's more important to spend your money on the wheels than the motor, I'm not saying that it isn't nice to have a more expensive and possibly smoother running machine but if funds are limited then even a very cheap model will last a long while.

Mines only a cheap performe branded item, I did fit a more expensive ceramic Blue stone to one side but would not recommend one of these for someone who is not used to grinding tools, they cut so rapidly that you could remove an awful lot of extra metal whilst getting the hang of the light touch required.


----------



## TEP (31 Oct 2007)

Thought this page may be of help/interest to anyone who is shopping for a sharpening jig.

http://harderwoods.com/gougejig.html Part way down the page there is a list of commercially made jigs and home brewed jigs to give you some idea of what's about.


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2007)

Interesting link Tam, thanks, all add grist to the mill dependant on what's to hand in the scrap box.


----------

